# Ensaïmada de Mallorca



## megane_wang

Hola !

Estic cercant una "traducció" acceptable per a Ensaïmada de Mallorca a l'anglès.

El meu client en diu "_Ensaïmada_ Majorca's style", però no li acabo de veure la punta. No vull eliminar l'_Ensaïmada_, però (ahrgh!) no trobo res de millor.

He arribat fins a *Ensaïmada Majorca's style (Rolled pastry filled with candied squash)*

Quin bloqueig monumental.

Algun suggeriment?


----------



## Cecilio

Hola. Jo diria que el millor seria no traduir-ho. Si l'intentem traduir potser serà pitjor. En gastronomia, en general, abunden els estrangerismes. Hi ha una quantitat immensa de paraules estrangeres d'ús quotidià, tant en anglès com en català o en qualsevol altra llengua. L'altre dia em van demanar traduir a l'anglès el menú d'un bar de tapes de Cullera i em va semblar "Mission Impossible": Patatas a la brava, ensaladilla russa, esgarraet, etc. El que sí que pot ser útil és, com sembka que has fet tu, afegir a posteriori una explicació aproximada del que es tracta: ingredients, forma de cocció i altres detalls.


----------



## megane_wang

Sí, Sí. Certament, hi ha coses que no ténen traducció perquè senzillament no existeixen en la cultura de destí. A favor tenim que els angloparlants en són ben conscients i en tema menjars opinen això mateix: que els noms originals s'han de conservar. A canvi que, com és lògic, hi hagi una descripció de què es trobaran al plat  

Així que un cop conservat _l'Ensaïmada_, si algú coneix alguna millora possible a la descripció, s'agraïrà  

Tal com està, no sé si sembla més aviat una "canya de carbassa confitada...." (ahem!!!) ... M'estic menjant massa el coco??


----------



## xarruc

En la meva experiència, Sí que és mission impossible a intentar traduir termes que refereixen a la menja. Com un estranger una de les primeres coses que vaig aprendre era aquests noms. Sabia que m’agradava chorizos al diablo i no m’agradava escalivada, però si m’hagués presentat “spicy red sausage flambéed in brandy” o “vegetables roasted on the hot plate in the Catalan style” no sabria que fos el mateix.

  També freqüentment hi ha errors on es tradueix una cosa literalment i el resultat és una cosa que sona fastigosa a un anglès.

  A més a més la menja és potser el tema on es separen més l’anglès EEUU i l’anglès Britànic. Termes com pie i pudding i ingredients com candy, courgette etc. a vegades no són comprensible mútuament, o refereixen a coses diferents.

  Crec que les cartes que s’entenen més són els que no intenten a ésser massa llest! – una llista dels ingredients és potser més útil que una explicació complicada de com és fet. També es pot posar “in the Catalan style” per evitar explicar el que no es pot explicar.

  En l’exemple donat:

*Ensaïmada** Majorca's style* *-->* *Majorcan (style) Ensaïmada*

  Style és opcional.

*



			(Rolled pastry filled with candied squash)
		
Click to expand...

* 
  Si entenc bé, el “candied squash” és “the stringy orange strands found inside pumpkins” (translated from Spanish as angel hair ) (www.answers.com/ensaimada)”. No s’entén Angel Hair i pumpkin no sona apetitoso. Doncs el diria només “traditional majorcan pastry”.

  Per no repetir el “majorcan” jo posaria:

*Ensaïmada de Mallorca*

Traditional Majorcan (style) pastry


----------



## megane_wang

_"Sànqiu"_, Xarruc. Avui ja ho veig millor. 

M'estava menjant massa el coco. Què seria anar a menjar a un restaurant a l'extranger i saber exactament què et posaran al plat? De fet, a mí se'm faria avorrit, i no faig broma 

Si insistia en la descripció és perquè és una carta de càtering i normalment quan demanes ho fas en nom de 100 ó 200 persones !!!     

De totes totes, ha estat molt aclaridor, i ja ho dono per fet:

"Traditional Majorcan pastry", period!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ai, al·lotets, m'heu fet venir gana!!! Que donaria jo ara per una passejadeta per Palma tot gaudint d'una ensaïmada com Déu mana, del Forn des Teatre, per exemple... 

Tot i que al final ja t'ha quedat clar com ho traduiràs, apuntar que la idea del teu client em sembla mal encaminada (Ensaïmada Majorca's Style), perquè les ensaïmades en si mateixes ja són originaries de Mallorca.

Bona sort amb la traducció i bon profit...


----------



## megane_wang

100% cert, TraductoraPobleSec. 

T'asseguro que el meu client ho tradueix amb molt bona fe i prou. A vegades gairebé l'encerta, i a vegades només serveix perquè quedis ben encallat  .

Gràcies per la puntualització !!


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ai, al·lotets, m'heu fet venir gana!!! Que donaria jo ara per una passejadeta per Palma tot gaudint d'una ensaïmada com Déu mana, del Forn des Teatre, per exemple...
> 
> Tot i que al final ja t'ha quedat clar com ho traduiràs, apuntar que la idea del teu client em sembla mal encaminada (Ensaïmada Majorca's Style), perquè les ensaïmades en si mateixes ja són originaries de Mallorca.
> 
> Bona sort amb la traducció i bon profit...



Jo diria que hi ha diversos tipus d'ensaimada, i que tindria sentit diferenciar-ne algun que podríem anomenar "de Mallorca", especialment si tenen unes dimensions com les que hom veu als aeroports o als llocs turístics. Jo moltes vegades em menge una ensaimada per esmorzar, i jo no la definiria mai com a 'mallorquina'. Ara bé, què és el que es pot entendre com a enasaimada a l'estil mallorquí ja és una qüestió per als experts en gastronomia.


----------



## megane_wang

Certament, quan parlem de menjar, a cadascú li agrada a la seva, així que independentment de l'origen de qualsevol menja, de seguida et trobes que ha patit transformacions locals allà on hagi anat a parar. 

Estrictament, ni que sigui perquè normalment ja no es fan amb saïm (crec que ni tan sols a Mallorca), l'original costa de trobar. I crec que si als mallorquins els oferim ni que sigui una ensaïmada _de debò_, però sense el seu cabell d'àngel ben confitat, o farcida amb xocolata, potser que ja li denegarien el nom d'ensaïmada !! 

De totes totes en aquest cas sí que és a la Mallorquina, així que ja li escau.

1000 Gràcies un cop més pels suggeriments. Que sopeu de gust


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> Jo diria que hi ha diversos tipus d'ensaimada, i que tindria sentit diferenciar-ne algun que podríem anomenar "de Mallorca", especialment si tenen unes dimensions com les que hom veu als aeroports o als llocs turístics. Jo moltes vegades em menge una ensaimada per esmorzar, i jo no la definiria mai com a 'mallorquina'. Ara bé, què és el que es pot entendre com a enasaimada a l'estil mallorquí ja és una qüestió per als experts en gastronomia.


 
Hola, Cecilio.

Sense ànim d'entrar en polèmiques (ni molt menys!), però jo penso que com que l'ensaïmada és originària de Mallorca, ja no cal especificar-ne la procedència. A més, jo no ho sé al País València, però després de molts viatges a Mallorca, puc assegurar-te que jo em nego a menjar ensaïmades a Catalunya, perquè... d'ensaïmades, no en tenen res! Són pures "wannabes", com es diria en anglès.

I, això: que dir "ensaïmada de Mallorca" a mi no em sona com dir "mató de Montserrat" (per exemple), perquè el mató és de molts llocs, mentre que l'ensaïmada com la coneixem (massa feta amb saïm, de forma rodona, etc.) és una recepta mallorquina i prou.

Hi ha cap mallorquí per aquí? Algú ens pots ajudar???? Perquè, és clar, jo parlo sense autoritat (tot i que sí amb passió, perquè adoro la cultura mallorquina!).

Finalment, només afegir que Menorca ja seria el paradís terrenal si hi fessin les ensaïmades tan bones com a l'illa veïna.

Besades!


----------



## megane_wang

Aiaiaiaiaiaiii, no em toqueu el "mató de Montserrat"... que jo visc al seu _"mismíssim"_ bressol... i _aquest_ només es fa aquí   .

El cas és que el meu benvolgut client fa unes ensaïmades que fins i tot un mallorquí de pro trobaria prou bones com per llepar-se els dits i repetir, així que el nom li fa justícia. Si no fos així, ni ells mateixos no en dirien "Mallorquina"


----------



## Cecilio

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ai, al·lotets, m'heu fet venir gana!!! Que donaria jo ara per una passejadeta per Palma tot gaudint d'una ensaïmada com Déu mana, del Forn des Teatre, per exemple...
> 
> Tot i que al final ja t'ha quedat clar com ho traduiràs, apuntar que la idea del teu client em sembla mal encaminada (Ensaïmada Majorca's Style), perquè les ensaïmades en si mateixes ja són originaries de Mallorca.
> 
> Bona sort amb la traducció i bon profit...



Posats a ferir sensibilitats podríem parlar de la "paella valenciana", per exemple, o l'orxata, el torró, etc. Umm, és un terreny relliscós...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cecilio said:


> Posats a ferir sensibilitats podríem parlar de la "paella valenciana", per exemple, o l'orxata, el torró, etc. Umm, és un terreny relliscós...


 
Sí, sí que és un terreny relliscós. 

Que tingueu un bon dia tots!


----------



## XociDrop

Ensaïmada= És el greix del porc, nomes.

Hi estem d'cord?


----------



## XociDrop

Ensaïmada= És el greix del porc, nomes.
 Hi estem d'cord?


----------



## Cecilio

XociDrop said:


> Ensaïmada= És el greix del porc, nomes.
> Hi estem d'cord?



No, segons tinc entés el greix del porc seria el "saïm" a les Illes Balears. A València diríem "sagí".

L'ensaïmada és un dolç que es fa amb saïm, d'ací el nom. I per això també jo no em menge si veig que porten mantega de porc, ja que sóc vegetarià.


----------



## megane_wang

Correcte, per als del centre també seria *"saïm" o "sagí"* o, precisant, *"llard" = greix tret per fusió del sagí del porc *(o sigui: refinat).

Jo que he fet ensaïmades uns quants cops a mà, us puc dir que no només es diuen ensaïmades perquè porten saïm, sinó que, a més, deu tenir a veure amb la preparació. Un cop tens la massa bàsica (que porta una petita fracció del greix), preparada i reposada, aquesta s'estira amb un corró fins que queda primíssima (gairebé transparent) i a continuació es recobreix amb saïm; després es plega i replega sobre ella mateixa i un cop tens un farcell, es torna a estirar... i au: tornem-hi. Així que ben bé que el que fas amb tot això és _*ensaïmar*_ la massa.

 L'anècdota sencera diu que el primer cop que vaig fer ensaïmades, tenia una recepta on algú havia calculat malament els ingredients, multiplicant els líquids per 10. Així que la massa va començar a créixer i multiplicar-se inauditament mentre provava de trobar-li una bona textura. Quan va començar a fermentar, va sobreeixir del recipient i vaig haver-la de tallar uns quants cops en peces més petites i recórrer a totes les meves olles i forns per a posar-hi els trossets a fermentar mentre veia amb horror com cada tros que tallava creixia ràpida i descontroladament. Sis hores més tard, i un cop donat per acabat el primer experiment, les ensaïmades recobrien tots els espais disponibles i fins i tot en tenia d'arrenglerades pel passadís!! Una setmana més tard havia avorrit les ensaïmades per una bona temporada... jo, i tota la parentela.  

Per si algú s'ho demana, no vaig llençar el sobrant perquè a) l'aroma d'aquella massa invasora era inhumanament bona, b) què?!? i perdre's tota l'emoció de muntar un bon merder ?


----------



## ManelB

Bé, definitivament: la traducció és totalment innecessària. La veritat és que es perdria tota senya d'identitat si ens possessim a traduir tots els exquisits productes que es produeixen a l'estat espanyol. Ja està bé de fer-ho tan fàcil als anglesos!

(EDICIÓ DEL MODERADOR: Petició fora de l'objecte del fòrum)


----------

